

Show HN: Release of Google+ Widget for People and Pages - xpressyoo

Dear HN community,<p>I'm delighted to announce the release of <i>Google+ widget</i> (http://gplusapi.appspot.com/), a fully customizable widget that allows integrating your Google+ Profile/Page with your website/blog.<p>Google+ Widget is written in JavaScript and jQuery, using the JavaScript Object Notation (JSON) data-interchange format, the Yahoo! Query Language (YQL), the HTML5 postMessage method and the new Google+ API.<p>Google+ Widget is served from Google App Engine, Google's infrastructure, to ensure good performance and reliability of service.<p><i>The widget features:</i><p>• language auto-detection;<p>• iframe auto-height computation (cross-domain)<p>• CSS customizable (background/border/radius/text/links/width)<p>• rel="publisher" compatible<p>• favicons displayed for links/videos/images<p>• and a lot more<p>Try it and please share your feedback and suggestions...<p>The current API limit attached to the widget 10'000 requests/day, soon to be 100'000. Please create your own API if you plan to use it on your own website (by default 1000 requests/day. Can be extended depending on your traffic.
======
xpressyoo
Link: <http://gplusapi.appspot.com/>

